# MTB-Verleih im Rhein-Main-Gebiet?



## janosch- (1. April 2009)

Hallo,

meine SÃ¼Ãe muÃ jetzt unbedingt auf's Rad ;-)

Daher mÃ¶chte ich gerne ein, zwei, drei Touren mit ihr machen,
um sie dafÃ¼r zu gewinnen.

Kennt jemand einen Fahrradladen â mÃ¶glichst nahe an Wiesbaden â
bei dem man tageweise MTB's leihen kÃ¶nnte? Habe wenig Lust,
zum Testen alles kaufen zu mÃ¼ssen.

Danke fÃ¼r Eure Tipps.
Jan


----------



## Charly779 (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

den Thread möchte ich noch einmal aus dem Archiv hervorheben, da mich die Frage aktuell ebenfalls interessiert. Kennt jemand zufällig einen Shop in Wiesbaden oder dessen Umfeld, welcher Räder verleiht?

Gruß
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch- (22. Februar 2010)

In Darmstadt und in Rüdesheim gab's jeweils einen Shop, bei dem du MTBs leihen konntest... die genauen Namen fallen mir jetzt nicht ein, aber wirste schon im Netz finden.


----------



## Billibulli1 (23. Februar 2010)

servus,
ich glaube in rüdesheim gibts da was...°hottesladen° heißt der shop (-;


----------



## Charly779 (23. Februar 2010)

Ah, vielen Dank für die beiden Tips.

In Darmstadt gibt es da wohl den Velocity, ziemlich nett im E-Mail-Kontakt. In Rüdesheim werde ich es vielleicht auch nochmal versuchen, der Shop war bei mir nicht einfach via google zu finden.

Gruß
Charly


----------

